# Re-Introducing Lily!!!



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

I first came to this forum a newbie kitten mummy, and my little fluff baby looked like this:










She liked boxes, a lot!




























What is now her favourite nap spot:










She doesn't like it when I study:



















I have since learnt that if it's a 'hole' of any description, she'll dive into it!





































She carries her seahorse around everywhere!!!










Just because I love her belly....










Oh! I forgot! She really likes snooker....



















Then there was the time I left the bathroom open!



















Then she decided to become an acrobat!



















I could carry on for ages.... Anyway! This is Lily now, at 10 months! 



















    

Sorry for the spam!!!!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lol what lovely photos  i particully like the ones with both ends out the box and the snooker ones


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww they are wonderful wonderful photos! What a cheeky minx!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful photos she's very cute


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i love the thread your cat is mega cute:001_wub:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww shes really cute:001_wub:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

gorgeous girl :001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, shes gorgeous,_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  brilliant pics to :thumbup:


----------



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all so much!!!!!! Lily really is one of a kind. I've never known a kitten to talk like she does, or do half the things I've caught her doing. Not bad for a moggie, eh!!!  I am very lucky


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aw she sounds like a special lady Love the pics especially the one of her sitting on top of the door looking very pleased with herself Sounds like you have a special bond with her.

Angie x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fantastic photos, I love them all. They've brought a huge smile to my face 

Lily looks a real character


----------



## hebber (Sep 9, 2009)

Love the pics....Lily is so cute :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## samhx (Mar 7, 2011)

These pics are fab  I love the snooker pics!


----------

